# Help Deciding on watch for my Wife



## inthepit

My wife in the past wears Michael Kors style fashion watches, but these days doesn't really wear one. She just got a new job she works with a lot of creatives and executives so I wanted to get her something to wear to the office. It's a casual, business casual kind of office in Seattle. I'm really torn because I know she doesn't care about watch movements of even pedigrees as much as I do.

Her wrist I estimate is about 6.5".

I've narrowed down to the following

She really likes the Shinola brand https://www.shinola.com/womens/travel-accessories/the-canfield-leather-band-watch-244130.html but I'm having a hard time paying that much for quartz.

The other options I'm more considering are the Stowa Antea, The Nomos Tangente, Club Campus, and Tetra.

I managed to see the Nomos' at a local dealer and was stunned how how great they are, but concerned she won't really care or notice the difference between Nomos and Stowa. I'm concerned the Club Campus is a bit too young, but I think I'm over selling that point to myself, I do like that it has lume where the others do not.

Thoughts?


----------



## KCZ

I think that 39mm Stowa is really pushing the limits on a 6.5" wrist. I *hate* the schizophrenic aesthetics of the Club Campus with half Arabic and half Roman numerals, alternating with only markers. I'm not sure about the size of the Tangente. How big were the M.Kors that she previously wore? I love the Tetra and think it's great for a business casual setting. JMO, of course.


----------



## lobefin

Have you asked her opinion on automatic v. quartz? If she's not really as into watches as you are, she might want something that just works when she puts it on, without winding. Also, does she like Bauhaus?

From that link to the Shinola, I'd recommend either looking for a light-dialed quartz field watch under 40 mm, or just... getting the Shinola. You already know she likes it and will wear it, and it's less than the Nomos. Get something that _she_ wants for her; get the thing that you want for yourself.


----------



## StufflerMike

Laco Classics ? My wife just got the Classic Petrol 40mm but they offer less colourful Classics as well.


----------



## inthepit

lobefin said:


> Have you asked her opinion on automatic v. quartz? If she's not really as into watches as you are, she might want something that just works when she puts it on, without winding. Also, does she like Bauhaus?
> 
> From that link to the Shinola, I'd recommend either looking for a light-dialed quartz field watch under 40 mm, or just... getting the Shinola. You already know she likes it and will wear it, and it's less than the Nomos. Get something that _she_ wants for her; get the thing that you want for yourself.


I haven't asked her opinion, because it's intended to be a surprise (maybe a mistake) but anything I buy can be returned, or re-sold. Interesting point about getting her a watch like the Nomos which I only started to covet when I started looking for her. I am leaning more towards the Shinola now. I was hoping to get her something to accidently impress someone else at work. Then though she just gets to say my husband picked it out. Heh.


----------



## inthepit

KCZ said:


> I think that 39mm Stowa is really pushing the limits on a 6.5" wrist. I *hate* the schizophrenic aesthetics of the Club Campus with half Arabic and half Roman numerals, alternating with only markers. I'm not sure about the size of the Tangente. How big were the M.Kors that she previously wore? I love the Tetra and think it's great for a business casual setting. JMO, of course.


The Kors is a typical 40+mm fashion watch. Which is why I think i'm ok with the 38 tagente or 390 Antea from her sizing perspective, but the 35/36mm in either one would probably still be liked. It was interesting when I saw the smaller Tagente in person, my watches are so much bigger they just seemed, sooooo small, but this is definitely a relativity at play. I did like the Tetra quite a bit and it's a bit different being square.


----------



## inthepit

So I just sent her a huge email with pictures of about 15 watches. Information on autos vs quartz, and bauhaus. And now she's interested. Looks like just asking (with all the research I've done) was the right thing to do!


----------



## lobefin

inthepit said:


> So I just sent her a huge email with pictures of about 15 watches. Information on autos vs quartz, and bauhaus. And now she's interested. Looks like just asking (with all the research I've done) was the right thing to do!


Hey, nice! Let us know what she decides.


----------



## Rakumi

Just to throw it out there. I think Citizen makes the best ladies watches in the sub $500 range. For one, eco drive is perfect for women because it will always work and you do not need to change the battery. Secondly, unlike most brands that make smaller mens watches and call them lady watches, Citizen actually make ladies style watches (that a guy clearly would not wear) and they are unique and original and amazing quality. My wife has 3 MK watches (she picked out) but loves the 2 Citizen watches I bought her far more. Just putting it out there. Citizen makes better female watches then they do mens watches.


----------



## inthepit

Just to update she decided on a Shinola Birdie Moonphase. I just have to find an 8mm leather strap to replace the bracelet. Thanks for the input everyone!


----------



## jared703

Nice, thanks for posting this. My wife isn't into watches per se, but I'm tempted to buy her one and see if I can pique her interest (and find her something she likes and will wear!).


----------



## jimmytamp

I bought my wife a Seiko Lukia & she loves it, never need a battery...


----------



## jimmytamp

I bought my wife a Seiko Lukia & she loves it, will never need a battery...


----------



## priamo

Just ordered this for my wife from the Junkers site. Showed it to her online first and she likes it. It will be a Christmas present. 36mm, 6 hands plus moon phase. Day, date, week, time (3), moon phase. And her recent 29mm Seiko solar birthday gift. 9mm lug width with 14mm bracelet. I replaced the very nice ss bracelet, it was a pain, with a 14mm blue leather strap that I had to notch to fit the lugs. I note the price has crept up on this watch since.


----------



## 5959HH

My wife has a rather small wrist, 5.5" I think, and her daily wearer is a 34mm Rolex Air King, now discontinued although the new and improved Oyster Perpetual would work equally as well. For special occasions she wears an 18K yellow gold 32mm (I think) Rolex Cellini manual wind. Since she has an affinity for tank watches, until recently for special wear she also had a midsize 18K yellow gold Cartier Americaine automatic that was difficult to wind (almost needed pliars!) and had a date function that needed a magnifying glass to read that I traded in for a stainless steel Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classic medium Small-Second manual wind that I am giving her as Christmas present. Stay tuned!


----------



## Kokosnuss

Hey, I'm Julia 

My wirst is about 5.71 inches (14 - 14,5cm) and here some impressions of my watches

View attachment IMG_9689_r.JPG


View attachment IMG_5469-1-L.jpg

View attachment IMG_7379_r.JPG


----------



## topog123

Good taste Julia


----------



## Kru Chris

Tell me, does it have to be a) just 1 watch and b) a _new_ watch? Check out vintage watches on Ebay. There are some seller who only carry the very best speciment. Michael Kors ? Don't go there!

Spontaneously, I bought about a dozen small perfume bottles vs one big new one. Nice 3.7 ml etc facons... Why can't you apply the same idea to vintage watches?! Go get a nice TIMEX. Some tiny beauties. A men's watch with about 30 mm? Whatever your budget, $ 100 or $ 1,000. You can get s e v e r a l timepieces!

The minute you walk out of the shop, the new watch will have lost about half it's value.

The ZENITH below cost about $ 60. The TIMEX about $ 14.


----------



## Kru Chris

inthepit said:


> My wife in the past wears Michael Kors style fashion watches, but these days doesn't really wear one. She just got a new job she works with a lot of creatives and executives so I wanted to get her something to wear to the office. It's a casual, business casual kind of office in Seattle. I'm really torn because I know she doesn't care about watch movements of even pedigrees as much as I do.
> 
> Her wrist I estimate is about 6.5".
> 
> I've narrowed down to the following
> 
> She really likes the Shinola brand https://www.shinola.com/womens/travel-accessories/the-canfield-leather-band-watch-244130.html but I'm having a hard time paying that much for quartz.
> 
> The other options I'm more considering are the Stowa Antea, The Nomos Tangente, Club Campus, and Tetra.
> 
> I managed to see the Nomos' at a local dealer and was stunned how how great they are, but concerned she won't really care or notice the difference between Nomos and Stowa. I'm concerned the Club Campus is a bit too young, but I think I'm over selling that point to myself, I do like that it has lume where the others do not.
> 
> Thoughts?


There are a ton of Bauhaus watches on www.ebay.de check it out. Sometimes, sellers sell what they call in German a _konvolut _ or 'jobs' lot'. I got several lovely watches in one go. You can set limits and just move on if someone else grabs it.

It's an imposition, but I honestly believe that she and her colleagues will value some vintage timepieces way higher than something normal, irrespective whether it was $ 300 or $ 800.

Lovely blue dials, cases, check it out!


----------



## pkulak

I'm just going to chime in here because I think I may BE the OP here. I'm in the exact same situation. I really want to get my wife a watch, and her preference is a colorful bauhaus. I've been through all the Nomos offerings because they are amazing and I love them, but then I asked her about winding a watch every morning and she was NOT on board. And if you don't love winding a manual watch, why bother with mechanical, right?

So now I want quartz, but I'd also like it to look nice, come with a really nice band, quality construction, sapphire crystal, all that. Unfortunately, that's pretty much one company: Shinola. Yes, I'll be paying $600 for a quartz watch, but I was prepared to drop 2 grand on a Nomos, so I'm really getting off easy. Sometimes you just gotta get over the snobbery, I guess. And after all this Nomos research, a Club Date 38 manual wind is probably in MY future.


----------



## katfromTN

pkulak said:


> I'm just going to chime in here because I think I may BE the OP here. I'm in the exact same situation. I really want to get my wife a watch, and her preference is a colorful bauhaus. I've been through all the Nomos offerings because they are amazing and I love them, but then I asked her about winding a watch every morning and she was NOT on board. And if you don't love winding a manual watch, why bother with mechanical, right?
> 
> So now I want quartz, but I'd also like it to look nice, come with a really nice band, quality construction, sapphire crystal, all that. Unfortunately, that's pretty much one company: Shinola. Yes, I'll be paying $600 for a quartz watch, but I was prepared to drop 2 grand on a Nomos, so I'm really getting off easy. Sometimes you just gotta get over the snobbery, I guess. And after all this Nomos research, a Club Date 38 manual wind is probably in MY future.


Have you looked at Hamilton? They make a few quartz models. I like Shinola a lot too but went with a cheaper Timex lookalike to replace my urge for the Shinola. I will be getting a Hamilton in the future and I like the look of their quartz field watches a lot.


----------



## KCZ

How colorful does she want? Blue or pink might be findable, but red/green/yellow/purple are pretty rare in quality women's watches, especially in a bauhaus style. And what size?


----------



## tonester99

I was also on the same boat trying to find a watch for my wife. I ended up getting her a Nomos metro neomatik in 35.5mm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tonester99

Kokosnuss said:


> Hey, I'm Julia
> 
> My wirst is about 5.71 inches (14 - 14,5cm) and here some impressions of my watches
> 
> View attachment 12689861
> 
> 
> View attachment 12689869
> 
> View attachment 12689871
> 
> View attachment 12689873


You have great taste in your watches. We have similar likes in our watch selection

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jonsix33

tonester99 said:


> I was also on the same boat trying to find a watch for my wife. I ended up getting her a Nomos metro neomatik in 35.5mm
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this choice! My girlfriend loves Nomos and it will be the first thing i get her when i can


----------

